
Don't believe the American Heart Assn – saturated fats aren't likely to kill you - thomyorkie
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-teicholz-saturated-fat-wont-kill-you-20170723-story.html
======
andriesm
As someone with high cholesterol and pectoris angina at 39, I urge people to
listen to their Cardiologist over the socalled Internet Experts and even GP's
who are falling for pseodo science.

The fat story certainly is complicated, and we do know sugar and instant carbs
can be worse, but that doesn't mean most saturated fats are good especially is
excess, and the whole story changes if you happen to have familial
hypercholesterolemia.

